# 2011 Cycling goals?



## Shaun (15 Dec 2010)

Mine is to get on the bike more. Simple enough, but it's been hard to do of late due to changes in personal circumstances.

Hopefully in the new year I can re-rig things to fit more cycling in.

I'd like to do another FNRttC, and get at least a couple of rides in with the East Yorks CC Posse, and if I can get my fitness back up, try again to do my first 100 miler.

What are your 2011 cycling goals?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Gixxerman (15 Dec 2010)

1) Under 6 hours for an on-road 100 miler (Hybrid)
2) 50+ miler off-road (MTB)
3) At least cycle tour (probably C2C)
4) Complete an audax
5) Bike commute a bit when the weather is nice (Probably every Friday)
6) Try out a road bike (to see what all the fuss is about)
7) Attend a few CycleChat meets.


----------



## theclaud (15 Dec 2010)

Gixxerman said:


> 1) Under 6 hours for an on-road 100 miler (Hybrid)
> 2) 50+ miler off-road (MTB)
> 3) At least cycle tour (probably C2C)
> 4) Complete an audax
> ...



The weather is going to be nice every Friday in 2011? Excellent news.


----------



## raindog (15 Dec 2010)

Ride a col in the Pyrenees and up my yearly mileage.


----------



## fimm (15 Dec 2010)

Get used to my TT bike.
Set a new 10 mile PB.
1st 100 miler.

(And then, in July, the plan is to swim a bit, cycle 112 miles, and then run a bit. Though that is not a purely cycling goal, of course. So the main goal is not to break myself before then.)


----------



## ColinJ (15 Dec 2010)

I want to ride a lot more next year than I've managed to this year and I have lots of little targets, but let's just stick to two big ones. 

I would have to be very slim and fit to achieve goal 1, and all my other riding goals would be met on the build-up to it, or shortly afterwards. 

Goal 1 is to ride up this...







... In 20 minutes! (My faster ever was 23.5 minutes when I was still overweight and not at full fitness, so I'm sure it is doable for me if I do the right training.)

Goal #2 is to earn a living on t'interweb selling cycling-related goods and services. To be viable, I'd need to make £1k a month pre-tax, though I'd really like to make double that (or more)! (Well, it's _connected_ to cycling!)


----------



## Rob3rt (15 Dec 2010)

1) Log at least 2500 miles, hopefully substantially more.
2) Make the most of the peak district to get in some hilly rides (and visit all of the notable reservoirs and lakes in the area).
3) Up my single ride distance from current max of 65 mile (hopefully get in a century).
4) Do some time trials (come in under 26 mins at least).
5) Complete a duathlon.
6) Run a sub-45 min 10km (not cycling specific, but will contribute to decent duathlon progress I imagine).
7) Complete a fixed wheel/track build that I am happy with.


Colin, I plan to ride Cragg Vale on my fixed in the new year, its not that steep @ 2-3% average gradient but I imagine over 5.5 mile it may sting a little if you are in a rush! Good luck with it.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Dec 2010)

Rob3rt said:


> Colin, I plan to ride Cragg Vale on my fixed in the new year, its not that steep @ 2-3% average gradient but I imagine over 5.5 mile it may sting a little if you are in a rush! Good luck with it.


It's probably an ideal hill for fixed. There is a short stretch at about 7-8% halfway but over the whole distance it averages only 3.3% (going by the numbers on the sign, and I think that figure feels about right).

The biggest problem is that there is often a cross-headwind higher up on the open moor. It nearly always comes from ahead-right. I won't try and set a good time unless it is a still day. Wind assistance is rare on that climb, but I'm aiming to do it myself and not get blown along. I've only had it a couple of times and it feels great, but it is 'cheating'!


----------



## dnrc (15 Dec 2010)

1 - 100 miler (Norwich 100)

2 - A good few sportives of 50-60+ miles

3 - Try Out/Join a club

4 - Timetrial (Maybe)

5 - A Bike holiday of some sort. (Maybe a short tour or an alps ride event or maybe the Rad am Ring)


----------



## potsy (15 Dec 2010)

My goal now is to ride up that hill with Colinj and witness his sub 20 minute attempt.




More miles than this year and a hell of a lot of weight loss to enable me to keep up a bit better on the CC rides are my major goals for 2011, oh and a new bike


----------



## Rosalind (15 Dec 2010)

To buy a bike!!!!


----------



## tyred (15 Dec 2010)

Go further, faster and don't crash.


----------



## carpiste (15 Dec 2010)

I just hope, as a newbie, to continue enjoying my bike, but............

1) lose another stone in weight ( 2 stone 1 lb so far)
2) Try out/buy a road bike
3) try for a 50 mile run 
4) tackle a few more (small) hills


----------



## potsy (15 Dec 2010)

carpiste said:


> I just hope, as a newbie, to continue enjoying my bike, but............
> 
> 1) lose another stone in weight ( 2 stone 1 lb so far)
> 2) Try out/buy a road bike
> ...



Well done on point 1, points 3 and 4 will be easier if you do point 2.





BTW I think you are my nearest neighbour on the member map


----------



## automatic_jon (15 Dec 2010)

1) To get my fitness back once my knee is healed, with a view to

2) Get involved (if not actually placed) in the local Portsdown time trial league.

3) Work on my endurance and pacing, which should help with 2.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Dec 2010)

potsy said:


> My goal now is to ride up that hill with Colinj and witness his sub 20 minute attempt.


Funny you should say that... 

I'm leaving it until next summer, though!


----------



## Norry1 (15 Dec 2010)

1. Ride 3,650 miles (and run 365 miles)

2. Complete LEJOG

3. Do a 100 miler

4. Do a 200Km

5. Pick up some bike mechanic skills.

Martin


----------



## ohnovino (15 Dec 2010)

1. First 100 miler

2. Cycle holiday in France

3. Clean my chain occasionally

_(only two of those goals are realistic)_


----------



## iAmiAdam (15 Dec 2010)

1) Start full training for Crit racing.

2) Improve fitness on and off the bike.

3) Commute to college a lot.

4) Learn to sprint well.

5) Win a crit race.


----------



## potsy (15 Dec 2010)

ColinJ said:


> Funny you should say that...
> 
> I'm leaving it until next summer, though!



Ooh that looks quite interesting, certainly gives me something to aim for.
First time ever I'll be 1st up a hill


----------



## Spinney (15 Dec 2010)

1. Do more than one century.

2. Do a multi-day ride - maybe a 'homemade' Offa's Dyke route, or something in Scotland.

3. Get up Fleet Moss (from the south) without having to stop for a breather.

4. Get out on the bike more.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Dec 2010)

Spinney said:


> 3b. Have a cup of coffee in Hawes and ride back over Fleet Moss (from the north) without stopping or toppling off the bike!


----------



## dodgy (15 Dec 2010)

1. Stay injury and incident free

2. Continue the trend of riding more miles year on year (been doing it every year for 5 years)

3. Ride the entire Cheshire Cycleway in one day (176 miles) - but this is a broken promise for 2 years running now  

4. Ride Alpe D'Huez, Joux Plane (again), Colombiere (again), Croix de fer, Tourmalet and a few other giants during my 3 weeks on holiday in France.

That's about it for me, I don't have any interest in being charged to ride on UK roads Sportives, but good luck to everyone with their plans!


----------



## Davidc (15 Dec 2010)

Only 2 really ....

Do a 100 mile day ride (said that for this year but only got to 73.5)
Do 2400 miles for the year (did reach the 1800 goal for this year)

Last time I did a 100 miler was 1981 I think. Highest day mileage was 169 but that was in 1968!


----------



## Bigsharn (15 Dec 2010)

1. 50 miler (planned for early January weather permitting)
2. 100 miler (planned for closer to easter)
3. At least 2000 miles altogether between my bikes
4. Invest in an airzound or similar, so swearing doesn't happen


----------



## Basil.B (15 Dec 2010)

My goal is just to get out more on my bike!


----------



## mcshroom (15 Dec 2010)

1. Lose weight (I'm not going to admit how much but quite a bit )

2. Ride 5000 miles 

3. Enter some Audaxes

4. Do a camping tour (I'm thinking of Coast and Castles North)

5. Have fun (not cycle specific



)


----------



## Garz (15 Dec 2010)

1) To get a tour or C2C under my belt.
2) Supersede this years mileage.
3) Get back to fighting weight (I put on ~16lbs from being injured then ill then the snow grrr)


----------



## potsy (15 Dec 2010)

Garz said:


> 1) To get a tour or C2C under my belt.
> 2) Supersede this years mileage.
> 3) Get back to fighting weight (I put on ~16lbs from being injured then ill then the snow grrr)



Blimey, you must be up to 9 stone now Garz


----------



## Grizzly (15 Dec 2010)

Well done to all who have goals for next year, I hope you all achieve them.

I hope to cycle from Glasgow to Skye, this will involve an over night stay, and that means Santa needs to bring me that Topeak tent I've been hinting for.

I should achieve all the other goals on the way to reaching the above, lose weight, 100 miles etc.


----------



## Garz (15 Dec 2010)

Haha I wish potsy!

Hows your target going? Apparently your 52 miles off?


----------



## addictfreak (15 Dec 2010)

1.Trip to Italy to ride in the mountains

2. hopefully a trip to ride Mt Ventoux with my club

3. But most of all to enjoy the freedom of being on the bike.


----------



## potsy (15 Dec 2010)

Garz said:


> Haha I wish potsy!
> 
> Hows your target going? Apparently your 52 miles off?



Not looking good Garz, too ill to cycle this week, snow and ice coming soon




oh and about 52lbs to get off too


----------



## Falwheeler (15 Dec 2010)

Ridding the Brest - Nante canal early June, not in the canal and have just entered the Dartmoor Classic. Need to loose a couple of stone as well


----------



## amnesia (15 Dec 2010)

1) Finally get to my target weight of 12 stone (currently just under 14)

2) Do a 100 mile ride

3) Compete in a 10 mile TT and get under 30 minutes

4) Do a 200 mile ride

5) Cycle at least 2000 miles in the year


----------



## stevevw (15 Dec 2010)

1. Loose more weight.

2. Do C2C in 2 days to raise some money for Cancer research.

3. Do 300km Audax

4. Do 400km Audax

5. Do 600km Audax

6. Finish a road race without being dropped.


----------



## cd365 (16 Dec 2010)

Ride up Alpe D'Huez


----------



## adds21 (16 Dec 2010)

1) Do the IoW Randonnee.

2) Continue to commute by bike.

3) Continue to enjoy it.

4) Try not to buy any more bikes.


----------



## jig-sore (16 Dec 2010)

1. target mileage of at least 6000 miles (gonna fall between 4000 and 4500 this year)

2. just started riding with the local club so want to join up properly and be a consistent, strong and respected member.

3. gonna have a go at time trials !!!!


----------



## StuartG (16 Dec 2010)

Oh how lucky you all are





At my age the goal is to match last year's achievements. Immortality is all I ask. Oh and that also means not having any serious prangs. Much the most important and challenging goal of all ...

Or perhaps to find more cake & ale ... hmmm


----------



## PhunkPilot (16 Dec 2010)

1) Lose more weight - get fitter.

2) First 50 miler.

3) Commute to work as often as possible.

4) Bike holiday with my bestie.

5) Make more friends and gain more excellent advice from all you CCers out there. 

Above all I want to have as much fun as I already have in the last 3-4 months of riding again.


----------



## palinurus (16 Dec 2010)

I'm going to take it easy and just enjoy riding until the summer is here and then do some proper training ready for the 'cross season, aiming at a high overall league position.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Dec 2010)

To still be alive in 2012


----------



## HelenD123 (16 Dec 2010)

1. Inspired by Randochaps tales of his randonneuring exploits I want to do my first Audax, starting with a 200km.
2. Do as much touring as possible in the UK.
3. Maintain my current post-tour weight and fitness.
4. Substitute as many car journeys with bike journeys as possible.


----------



## JAC (16 Dec 2010)

1. Ride more buy less bike stuff

2. Beat my lad up Holme Moss

3. Actually that Turbo trainer in the garage

4. Stop being disappointed with how how arrogant fellow cyclists can be 

Merry Christmas all


----------



## JAC (16 Dec 2010)

Sorry all

Meant actually use the Turbo ( it haunts me )


----------



## ColinJ (16 Dec 2010)

JAC said:


> Sorry all
> 
> Meant actually use the Turbo ( it haunts me )


Surely point (4) should be: "Stop being disappointed with how arrogant _some_ fellow cyclists can be"?


----------



## Vikeonabike (17 Dec 2010)

Complete 4000 miles commuting
Complete a 500 mile week (Excluding patrol mileage at work)
Take part in a 10m tt and break 27minutes 
Take part in at least one sportif
Buy a bike with gears


----------



## efreeti (17 Dec 2010)

Like lots of other people I want to get a 100 miler under my belt next year. Probably the Manchester 100 in September so plenty of time to get ready.

Would also quite like to get my weight stabilised around 13.5 stone rather than the 14 to 14.5 stone it is at the moment.

Non cycling aims include taking up opera or choral singing again (after a 15 year break!)


----------



## biggs682 (17 Dec 2010)

to keep commuting as often as poss and try and fit in a couple of local sponsored rides for charity on the family tandem


----------



## 47555 (17 Dec 2010)

Cycling Goals 2011

Get out on my bike more, hopefully spend less time getting stressed at work more time riding.

Get back the fitness I have lost plus shed a few of the pounds that I have gained.

Ride a few Audax in the next 12 months and work up to doing a good long tour/ holiday in 2012

Enjoymy riding and make some new friends on the way.


----------



## The Jogger (17 Dec 2010)

1. Complete a 50 miler.

2. Take part in a FNRttC

3. Lose 2st in weight 

4. Use my commute to replace the jogging / training as I don't get much time to run.

5. Learn a bit about bike maintenance. 

6. Hit 2,000 miles for the year.


----------



## Bayerd (17 Dec 2010)

This is what I posted last year, for this year-

_Join a local club and cycle with others rather than solo all the while.

Complete the Manchester to Blackpool.

Maintain my current weight.

Cycle more than this year (shouldn't be too difficult, I only started up again this August). 

_Well, I haven't joined a club, I completed the Manchester to Blackpool, I've almost maintained my weight (put on about 6 lbs) and cycled more than 2009.

In 2011 I would like to complete a C2C. Whitehaven to Whitby is looking favourite, hope to do it in 2 days.

I think it will be really difficult to ride more miles next year than this as swmbo now works weekends, which means I look after my daughter.

I'm just short of 2600 for the year, but would really like to crack 3000 next year. Problem is, most of my milage is done Mon-Fri and I can't commute as I need the car during the day for work which can really limit riding time.

I'd like to join ColinJ on a forum ride (2nd born is due in May, so I'll get weekends back for a few months after).

Buy a road bike.

Lose the 6 lbs (which will probably be more like 9 lbs come the New Year).


----------



## ColinJ (18 Dec 2010)

Bayerd said:


> I'd like to join ColinJ on a forum ride (2nd born is due in May, so I'll get weekends back for a few months after).
> 
> Buy a road bike.
> 
> Lose the 6 lbs (which will probably be more like 9 lbs come the New Year).


You'll be welcome, and if we have to come over to Marsden to drag you out, then that's what we'll do! 

I intend to lose a lot more than 9 lbs by then, ideally about 45 lbs in fact! Seeing what our Gaz has done has given me a bit of a kick up the arse (I've put weight on while he has lost over 350 lbs)!


----------



## g0kmt (18 Dec 2010)

My 2011 goal is to simply get out on the bike more!!


----------



## Iainj837 (18 Dec 2010)

Get my Dawes Karakum back on the road and do more weekend rides


----------



## DrSquirrel (19 Dec 2010)

1) First 100 mile

2) First TT (aiming for sub 28 immediately)

3) 100% Commuting (10x2miles - only missed around 4 rides this year!)

4) Do 1 mountain peak on the MTB (probably Snowdon)

5) Ride abroad (Not touring per se, probably Milan/Como area)

6) Attend a FNRttC

7) Have a go in a velodrome

8) Have a go on a Tandem and Recumben

9) Get the wife to ride 10 mile +


----------



## Cyclist33 (19 Dec 2010)

Echo the OP. Moved to Cheshire 6 months ago and have done a handful of off-road jaunts around the local scenery but other than that a 2 mile commute each day.

My NY resolution is to explore as much of the Cheshire countryside as poss. Also to haul my ass to Coed Llandegla as my inlaws live a stone's throw away.

Stu


----------



## Flying Dodo (19 Dec 2010)

1) Bearing in mind so many people above have mentioned wanting to do a FNRttC, I guess the first goal is make sure I don't lose anyone off the back on a FNRttC!
2) Do a fast-ish charity ride from Durness to Dover in June.
3) Loose a bit of weight.
4) Do a bit more cycling generally.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Dec 2010)

1 - More cycling


2 - More FNRttCs

3 - errr

4 - That's it!


----------



## redflightuk (19 Dec 2010)

threebikesmcginty said:


> 1 - More cycling
> 
> 
> 2 - More FNRttCs
> ...



Same here.


----------



## dodgy (19 Dec 2010)

amnesia said:


> 1) Finally get to my target weight of 12 stone (currently just under 14)
> 
> 2) Do a 100 mile ride
> 
> ...




I think it's fair to say that if you do the training required to get to 100 and then 200 miles in a day, you'll be smashing 2000 miles in a year


----------



## Spinney (19 Dec 2010)

ColinJ said:


> Spinney, on 15 December 2010 - 17:57:16, said: 3b. Have a cup of coffee in Hawes and ride back over Fleet Moss (from the north) without stopping or toppling off the bike!





Let's get the one from the south done first!


----------



## Rebel Ian (19 Dec 2010)

I was very lucky this year to do a FNRttC and also complete my first 100 miler so mine for 2011 are very simple.....


1. Do LEJoG (start July 2nd for a 12 day ride)


2. Go 50mph on my bike (current top speed 47.3mph coming down the other side of Ditchling on L2B this year)


----------



## a_n_t (19 Dec 2010)

Want a 21 minute 10TT and a 55 minute 25TT.

Doable on the right course on a good day.


Also a sub hour 25 on my local J2/9, I'll definately have that one!


----------



## Norry1 (19 Dec 2010)

Rebel Ian said:


> 2. Go 50mph on my bike (current top speed 47.3mph coming down the other side of Ditchling on L2B this year)




Ah yep, that's a good one, think I'll add that one to mine  managed 45mph so far.

Martin


----------



## Rebel Ian (19 Dec 2010)

AdrianC said:


> If you do the L2B again, leave their route at Coldean Lane and carry on on Ditchling Road over Hollingbury Hill. You get a better downhill into town on clearer road. There is even a handy roadside device for recording your speed, not that I have ever asked for a copy of the photo you understand.




Thanks for that. May well try that!


----------



## edwardd67 (19 Dec 2010)

1. Do 100 miler
2. 50 mph (47.5mph so far)
3. Loose some more weight
4. Get fitter

Sounds easy!


----------



## skudupnorth (19 Dec 2010)

Not too sure what i want to do more of next year.I commute every day,i've done a big ride to Cornwall,got myself a fixed,kids are into cycling but would proberly do more with them now mini-me number four is here now.

Personal challenges might be to do single rides up big passes like Kirkstone and the like.I would like to do LeJog but time is an issue and the "Boss" is still wary of such a ride and not happy about me being out on the road for two weeks.
I know i don't need anymore bikes (yet) so i guess up-grades of worn out parts will be one the cards which again the "Boss" will be happy with  And now Evans take Paypal it will be all the more easier as i sell my old car stuff on the E of Bay to pay for my habit !


----------



## fossyant (20 Dec 2010)

1. Get shoulder fixed

2. Get shoulder fixed enough to get up Jenkins Chapel side of Pyms Chair on a 39 x 24........that's the only hill that's beaten me so far.

3. Get fit after op and do another quick Manchester 100 in Sept 11

4. Bring on 2012.......


----------



## BigSteev (20 Dec 2010)

I'm starting to get concerned that I'm contemplating doing the Paris-Roubaix Sportif.


----------



## dubman (21 Dec 2010)

Ride from Derby to Scotland and back again


----------



## JohnnyBoy (22 Dec 2010)

- To continue enjoying cycling with friends & family
- stay fit and enjoy the Desert / countryside / places I ride in
- Take my old man to the TDF for the first time
- If I can crack 5,000Km I'll be happy
- Take my bike home and cycle some of the old Dales and Lakes rides I did as a teenager & take in the odd pub too


----------



## lowrider73 (22 Dec 2010)

Was going to walk the Coast to Coast, but after this Coast to Coast and now done it 6 times, it's back to cycling I think.

I would like to mountain bike the Coast to Coast, doing some passes. Also would like to do longer Coast to Coast on a double crossing, I like coddy's route across the Pennines, I need to find a route from Teesside to Blackpool. Any ideas


----------



## HelenD123 (22 Dec 2010)

lowrider73 said:


> Was going to walk the Coast to Coast, but after this Coast to Coast and now done it 6 times, it's back to cycling I think.
> 
> I would like to mountain bike the Coast to Coast, doing some passes. Also would like to do longer Coast to Coast on a double crossing, I like coddy's route across the Pennines, I need to find a route from Teesside to Blackpool. Any ideas



You could do the new Way of the Roses, Morecambe to Bridlington.


----------



## martint235 (22 Dec 2010)

1. Keep my weight below 15 stone
2. Do 5,000 miles
3. Do 10 x 100 miles (managed 8 in 2010 which was so close!!)
4. Take part in all the FNRttC based in the South
5. Not ride back from at least one FNRttC

Think that's it.


----------



## Arch (22 Dec 2010)

HelenD123 said:


> You could do the new Way of the Roses, Morecambe to Bridlington.



Yeah, I'd like to do that...

Maybe we should try and arrange a small CC group to do it? I had some friends talking about doing it as a relaxed long weekend...

My goals are:

To equal or beat this year's distance (just under 3,800 miles), but without the advantage of three weeks touring in France.

Really should tackle a 300km

Do more Audax

Get my average speed up. Woefully, I'm slower this year than last.

If I could lose another stone, that would be a bonus. I've plateaued a bit, in fact I think it's crept up again in the last few weeks...


----------



## rb58 (22 Dec 2010)

1.	5,000 miles for the year. (4,820 so far this year - scuppered by snow) 

2.	Do the Dun Run and ride all the way back. (Got as far as Brentwood on the way back this year)

3.	Stop buying so much cycling 'stuff' so I can get my dream machine


----------



## lanternerouge (22 Dec 2010)

My goals are:

1) To buy a road bike (I have permission from Mrs. Lanternerouge now I have quit the gym!)
2) To lose weight
3) To join a cycling club somewhere in S Manchester - possibly near Knutsford
4) Probably stupid/unrealistic but one day I want to do the Tourmalet - are there any events which do it? Probably a bit ambitious for a big fat doofer like me and if the answer is the Etape du Tour then I will need a couple of years training at least to get there! You gotta dream....

Wish me luck!

Nice to be back on CC by the way after a long hiatus


----------



## martint235 (22 Dec 2010)

rb58 said:


> 2.	Do the Dun Run and ride all the way back. (Got as far as Brentwood on the way back this year)



Does it back on to the FNRttC to Brighton like it did last year?? If not I'm up for the cycle back


----------



## martint235 (22 Dec 2010)

AdrianC said:


> It does. They are after all both lunar events.



Oh well. I can't and won't even try to compete with the insanity of someone I know and do both, in which case FNRttC wins hands down


----------



## slowmotion (22 Dec 2010)

My goal? Just learn how to ride up hills , really.  
I suspect that that is mission impossible.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Dec 2010)

slowmotion said:


> My goal? Just learn how to ride up hills , really.
> I suspect that that is mission impossible.


Getting up hills less than (say) 15% gradient is fairly easy if you use low enough gears. Getting up them quickly is another matter though...


----------



## lukesdad (22 Dec 2010)

Well was hoping to do 3000 miles in 3 weeks in the summer but doesnt look like Im going to get the time off now. So I better revise a new one.


----------



## lowrider73 (23 Dec 2010)

HelenD123 said:


> You could do the new Way of the Roses, Morecambe to Bridlington.


Yes, I was thinking about the Way of the Roses. Probably, what I may do is head to Bridlington via the east coast and do the Way of the Roses, but diverting to Blackpool. I want to cycle the 'Golden Mile', it's always been my dream to cycle along pass Blackpool Tower with a 'Kiss Me Quick Hat on' 


Then, up to Fleetwood, cross ferry and then follow Coddy's route to Bowes and then to Whitby via the W2W route. Well, it's looking good.


----------



## Hacienda71 (23 Dec 2010)

I want to ride to Sheffield and back avoiding the Snake and do the Manchester 100 mile in a reasonable time. Generally do more miles in the saddle.


----------



## Amheirchion (23 Dec 2010)

I aim to generally get on the bike more, and to encourage my fiancée to ride more too. 
To take part in a FNRttC.
To ride a metric century.
To ride a century.
Do some short tours (long weekend).

Hopefully as part of the above I'll also get back down to around 13 stone, where I haven't been for years.


----------



## Simba (23 Dec 2010)

My goal is to break my 50 miles for a single trip and to hit 3000 miles for the year. The latter was achievable until my broken collar bone kept me off the saddle.


----------



## Ravenbait (23 Dec 2010)

After my race season came to an abrupt end in May with a ruptured plantar fascia and attendent tendon damage, I don't want to push myself into trying too much too soon by setting concrete goals. However, this year is year five of the Dumb Run and that's definitely in my calendar, so I hope to get fit for that, plus I'd like to think I can get back to running and swimming again so I can use the TT bike I bought just before the injury. The other half and I are also planning on doing a bike tour of Arran and getting more cycle camping in, so I do need to push on with overhauling the transmission on my tourer.

Sam


----------



## Fran143 (23 Dec 2010)

Fluffy said:


> My goal is to break my 50 miles for a single trip and to hit 3000 miles for the year. The latter was achievable until my broken collar bone kept me off the saddle.




50 miles one way and 50 back or 50 round trip?


----------



## cyberknight (23 Dec 2010)

I aim to start going for a ride at the weekend as well as just commuting


----------



## Chrisc (23 Dec 2010)

Well, this being my first year on the bike I set out to do 2000 miles and just rolled over 3000 so I'll aim for 4000 next. I'd like to get out for more long days as well. Managed two 100 milers and knees permitting I'd like to up this to one a month or so. Have also signed up to a Pyrenean Raid for September but the knee trouble might stop me before I start unless I can sort 'em out.


----------



## ACS (23 Dec 2010)

Mileage: 5000 +

Audax 
Randonneur 1000 award - 100km, 200km, 300km + 400km made up of a combination of rides.
Brevet 1000 award - 10x 100km

Ride the Snow Roads and finish before the control closes


----------



## HelenD123 (23 Dec 2010)

Arch said:


> Yeah, I'd like to do that...
> 
> Maybe we should try and arrange a small CC group to do it? I had some friends talking about doing it as a relaxed long weekend...



I'd be up for that. I was just saying to Spandex last night that I definitely want to do it this year.


----------



## Chrisc (23 Dec 2010)

ColinJ said:


> I want to ride a lot more next year than I've managed to this year and I have lots of little targets, but let's just stick to two big ones.
> 
> I would have to be very slim and fit to achieve goal 1, and all my other riding goals would be met on the build-up to it, or shortly afterwards.
> 
> ...



Gonna have to ride over your way and do this one. Which way do you come over to Huddersfield?


----------



## ColinJ (23 Dec 2010)

Chrisc said:


> Gonna have to ride over your way and do this one. Which way do you come over to Huddersfield?


If you mean which direction do you ride, it is from Mytholmroyd up the B6138, though Cragg Vale and on up to the reservoir at Blackstone Edge.

If you'd like a challenging scenic loop to get you from central Huddersfield up the Cragg Vale climb and back, I'll knock one up for you and post it on Bikely.


----------



## Becs (24 Dec 2010)

1) Ride back from some more Fnrttcs without feeling like I'm going to die.
2) Get better at climbing hills
3) Slim down a bit and improve my asthma
4) Not suck too much at my 1st sportive in March
5) Do as many cycling holidays as possible
6) learn more about bikes so I know when Evans is ripping me off!


----------



## martint235 (24 Dec 2010)

I've actually got another aim that I could use some help with from forumers (forummers??). In Summer 2010 I did I ride organised by Flying Dodo in Kent that culminated in me doing 164 miles for a day or according to Google London to Oldham. Now my parents live in Nelson in the pennines, I'd say about 20 miles from Oldham so I'm tentatively thinking of riding up there. I've now got a GPS (so I don't have to follow the A1 all the way to Leeds ), so a. is this doable in a day (I think so but happy to take advice) and b. is anyone up for doing it with me or meeting me halfway (200 miles on your own can get a bit lonely). I'm thinking June/July so hopefully all in daylight.


----------



## montage (25 Dec 2010)

3rd catagory in Road racing
under 27 min 10 mile TT


Not the hardest of tasks, but considering the fact I'm still not back on the bike properly, I think they are realistic


----------



## StuAff (25 Dec 2010)

AdrianC said:


> Start with a Southend one. The route is mostly under street-lights.



+1.


----------



## StuAff (25 Dec 2010)

Becs said:


> 1) Ride back from some more Fnrttcs without feeling like I'm going to die.
> 2) Get better at climbing hills
> 3) Slim down a bit and improve my asthma
> 4) Not suck too much at my 1st sportive in March
> ...



1. That'll come with more miles.
2. Unfortunately, the only way to learn to climb hills is to climb hills. Does get a bit easier, honest....
3. 1 & 2 will help, I'm sure,.
4. Relax. Others might treat it like a race, you don't have to. I've done two, firmly in the 'bronze medal' category for time on both, couldn't care less.


Mine: 
1. I initially set myself the target of 5k miles for the year, that was clearly too easy as I'm up to 6.1k (would have been nearer if not past 6.5 but for time off the bike due to crashes & weather). So I'm thinking 7.5k, if not 8k, as a target for 2011, not least because I'm preparing for....
2. Eight-day LeJOG in aid of the Royal British Legion, end of May/beginning of June. So über mileage required in the build-up. I'm probably OK for it already, but I'm taking no chances...
3. The TBL's Pedal to Paris 2011. Might just be in shape for that one...
4. More sportives. The Wiggle one that's New Forest-lap of the IOW-and back sounds like fun.
5. As many FNRttCs as possible. Hopefully without crashing this year!
6. Dun Run. Did the route in October, so thinking the 'real thing' might be worth a go.
7. More CC/YACF/BR social rides & 'amazing adventures'.


----------



## Chrisc (25 Dec 2010)

ColinJ said:


> If you mean which direction do you ride, it is from Mytholmroyd up the B6138, though Cragg Vale and on up to the reservoir at Blackstone Edge.
> 
> If you'd like a challenging scenic loop to get you from central Huddersfield up the Cragg Vale climb and back, I'll knock one up for you and post it on Bikely.
> 
> ...


----------



## ColinJ (25 Dec 2010)

Chrisc said:


> Cheers Colin
> Was thinking of a less challenging route from hudds to mytholroyd. Pref avoiding barkisland!


In that case, I'd suggest: Outlane, Stainland, Greetland, B6112/A6026 though Copley to Sowerby Bridge. Left on the A58 through the town centre. The best way to avoid the tough climb of Tuel Lane is to continue ahead then turn right along Hollins Mill Lane (Warning - I discovered to my horror that this quiet road becomes a seething mass of young drunks when people are out drinking so avoid at those times!), eventually you tackle a short steep climb to Hill Top, and bear left along Rose Grove. That takes you to the A646, turn left and it is 3-4 km to Mytholmroyd. Left on the B6138 at the traffic lights. The sign in my photo is about 300 metres along that road. I time myself from that sign to the Rochdale MBC sign just before the reservoir at the top of the climb.

To get home, turn left onto the A58, bomb down to Sowerby Bridge, then ride back the way you came.


----------



## redflightuk (25 Dec 2010)

My only goal for 2011 is just to ride as many miles in the company of the wonderfull CC er's i've met on this here internet.


----------



## Chrisc (25 Dec 2010)

Cheers Colin, will map it out and give it a go once the roads are a bit less snotty. Hopefully not too long.


----------



## mike-L (26 Dec 2010)

1. Tackle first 200K /125 mile day ride - Audax GPS or DIY.

2. Do at least a 50 miler every dry weekend (family notwithstanding!)

3. Break 29 mins 10 (its a hilly 10) + maybe go for 28 towards the back end.

4. Break ave. 19 mph over a flattish 50 / 18 mph over a Cotswolds 50. That's basically east or west out the front door.

5. C2C Way of the Roses - detour via Knaresborough for comfy kip at my mother's.

6. Lose another stone to get to my 'fit' weight of 11 stone.

7. New endurance wheels (Neutrons or equiv) to replace the bulletproof but lumpy old MA40s.

8. Compete in BWC on the Brommie (just down the road)

9. If I am still cycling-obsessed in the summer, start to build my 'dream Spordax bike' - Planet X Ti, Athena, Neutrons*.

10. Maybe join a club/group ride.

*Watching vorsprung's progress but carbon hasn't hooked me yet.


----------



## goose11 (27 Dec 2010)

1) Stick to a training programme
2) Learn to love the pain in my knees associated with climbing
3) get out on at least 3-5 sportive events as well as..
4) Complete the Etape
5) Go to a full or half day mechanical skills workshop
6) Try not to be the guy who has SOME of the gear and no idea


----------



## mgarl10024 (27 Dec 2010)

Hi all,

*Mileage: 3000 * (I started commuting in April, and bought my new Bike in late May. On the new bike I've done 1380 miles in approx 6 months, so this feels a good goal for the whole year).
*Weight: -3st* (I've been too heavy for some time. I was hoping that 1380 miles of cycling would have done something, but whilst I am fitter, I've not lost anything. I'm hoping that some of the fat has been turned into muscle, but I think I need to seriously look at intake more closely as this is where the problem is. I also hope that when lighter I can contemplate getting a road bike as I'm concerned that right now it'd be a bit uncomfortable on wrists etc.).
*Distance in Single Trip: 50 miles*. I've done 44 miles, so I'm not far off.

Finally, is to keep enjoying it. A year ago, I would never have said I would have enjoyed cycle commuting and have been surprised at how much I have - the sense of achievement; the meeting new people (especially on here); the seeing new sights; the trying new routes... All of the above goals are meaningless if I stop enjoying it.

Best of luck to you all,

MG


----------



## Headgardener (27 Dec 2010)

To ride more miles than I do at present, ride more than 25 miles in a single ride and do some rides with some fellow CC'ers which means learning to ride in company.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Dec 2010)

goose11 said:


> ...
> 2) Learn to love the pain in my knees associated with climbing
> ...


With respect, that is _not_ a sensible thing to do - low gears are your friend!

I have dodgy hips but I can climb 20% hills in Yorkshire pain-free using a triple chainset and a big sprocket (30/28 gear). 

Last year my climbing bike was out of action for a few months so I had to use my Cannondale whose lowest gear is 39/29. One hilly ride was enough to set my hips off.


----------



## chillyuk (27 Dec 2010)

Over the last 50 odd years I have achieved as much as I want to on a bike. Now I just enjoy riding it, with no pressure, no ambition and no real plan. However I do have one ambition. I bought a unicycle last year but have had little chance to really try and get to grips with it. That is my ambition for 2011, to become competent on one wheel.


----------



## MarkF (27 Dec 2010)

raindog said:


> Ride a col in the Pyrenees and up my yearly mileage.



Me too, collecting my bike (in storage in Barcelona) and cycling back to the UK late spring.


----------



## Downward (27 Dec 2010)

Just to get up a couple of the big hills in one go.


----------



## oldcarltonfan (28 Dec 2010)

1. Lose 1/2 a stone or so (easy when the weather is better).

2. Keep said 1/2 stone off during winter 11/12 (never managed it yet, despite turbo trainer et al, but worth a try).

3. Get used to slightly longer days in the saddle, i.e 75 - 100 miles instead of 30 - 50.

4. Use that training to complete our planned charity ride across France Sep 11.

5. Complete said charity ride in better shape than the 'young pups' I'm going with (some chance).

6. Persuade SWMBO to become as 'enthusiastic' a stoker for my tandem as my son.

I assess options 1, 3 and 4 as straightforward enough, even probable, 2 and 5 as possible and 6 as no chance!


----------



## Norry1 (1 Jan 2012)

Norry1 said:


> 1. Ride 3,650 miles (and run 365 miles)
> 
> 2. Complete LEJOG
> 
> ...


 

Well I easily cracked 1. (but not the running part).

2. Was brilliant

3. First 100 was the Northern Cyclone

4. Recently did a DIY with my 2 brothers

5. Hmm, slow progress - but just about a tick. ......

Now to set some 2012 Goals

Martin


----------



## Flying Dodo (1 Jan 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> 1) Bearing in mind so many people above have mentioned wanting to do a FNRttC, I guess the first goal is make sure I don't lose anyone off the back on a FNRttC!
> 2) Do a fast-ish charity ride from Durness to Dover in June.
> 3) Loose a bit of weight.
> 4) Do a bit more cycling generally.


 

Oh dear. 2/4.

1) Managed to lose Andrew off the back of the Cardiff FNRttC. Then due to 4), no more night rides.
2) Did the charity ride.
3) Lost some weight, and am now at my target weight of 75 kg (down from 85 kg 2 years ago).
4) Didn't do as much mileage as 2010, for personal reasons unfortunately.

Guess I'll just have to try and do a bit more cycling in 2012.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jan 2012)

User13710 said:


> Aw bless - was that really me in December 2010??* I did nine FNRs* last year, and regularly cycle about in the dark these days - brave newt!


 
That's more then I did (7 for me)


----------



## potsy (1 Jan 2012)

potsy said:


> My goal now is to ride up that hill with Colinj and witness his sub 20 minute attempt.
> More miles than this year and a hell of a lot of weight loss to enable me to keep up a bit better on the CC rides are my major goals for 2011, oh and a new bike


Well, I got the bike.
Certainly smashed the mileage (extra 1600)
And lost some weight (starting 2012 10lbs lighter than I started 2011)

The 20 minute hill climb will be attempted later this year I reckon.


----------



## marafi (1 Jan 2012)

My cycle goals this year to cycle more ALOT more and maybe start blogging. *Looks around* Anyone know if Gaz is around wouldn't mind asking him how he started his blogging. Hopefully, cycle halfway to uni at least and then jump on the bus also get the camera and blog more. That is one of my cycle goals. Won't be buying a bike till i graduate now hopefully when i do!


----------



## palinurus (1 Jan 2012)

palinurus said:


> I'm going to take it easy and just enjoy riding until the summer is here and then do some proper training ready for the 'cross season, aiming at a high overall league position.


 
Failed!

Busy sorting our flat out. Still am.

This week I've been fitting new skirting boards.

I rode a couple of races though. The quality of the riders in the local league has improved, I would've had to have done some pretty serious training just to match my league position from the previous season.

Two time trials, two 'cross races and a whole lot of commuting, that was 2011.


----------



## Garz (1 Jan 2012)

potsy said:


> Well, I got the bike.
> Certainly smashed the mileage (extra 1600)
> And lost some weight (starting 2012 10lbs lighter than I started 2011)


 
Well done on the achievements Potsy!


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jan 2012)

potsy said:


> The 20 minute hill climb will be attempted later this year I reckon.


I'll pace you to the top, unless we choose to do it on the official hill climb TT in October!


----------



## Garz (1 Jan 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I'll pace you to the top, unless we choose to do it on the official hill climb TT in October!


 
In which case pacing him will be not quite cricket..


----------



## StuAff (1 Jan 2012)

StuAff said:


> 1. I initially set myself the target of 5k miles for the year, that was clearly too easy as I'm up to 6.1k (would have been nearer if not past 6.5 but for time off the bike due to crashes & weather). So I'm thinking 7.5k, if not 8k, as a target for 2011, not least because I'm preparing for....
> 2. Eight-day LeJOG in aid of the Royal British Legion, end of May/beginning of June. So über mileage required in the build-up. I'm probably OK for it already, but I'm taking no chances...
> 3. The TBL's Pedal to Paris 2011. Might just be in shape for that one...
> 4. More sportives. The Wiggle one that's New Forest-lap of the IOW-and back sounds like fun.
> ...


 
1. Well, I well and truly smashed that one. Final total according to MCL: 9296.52.
2. Oh dear.....
3. I was hoping to use the LeJOG to boost my fundraising for P2P, but the travesty meant I couldn't do that with a clear conscience. I was also somewhat disenchanted with the whole charity ride thing- between the attitudes of other riders and getting more insults and contempt than money at work, hardly surprising.
4. Both Wiggle New Forest ones & the Wight Ferry one. All great fun.
5. All of them except the Manchester, York and Newhaven-Dieppe-Paris ones. Rather less crashing and falling over, though I did once or twice...
6. Dun. A smidge under nine hours total time.
7. Leicester-London, multiple rides for food...


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (1 Jan 2012)

I'd like to:

Get a bike that doesn't weigh a ton, hopefully later this month once I get the green light that my knee is healing
Lose at least a stone
Stop being scared of hills and actually be able to get up them. Pushing my bike up the one in Greenwich Park during the Thames meander the other month was mortifying 
Be able to do the Dun Run and hopefully my first FNRttC
Ride at least 1000 miles this year. It's not worth my while to ride to work rather than take the train but I believe that 1000 is achievable for me even though it's barely anything to a lot of members on here.


----------



## Garz (2 Jan 2012)

Garz said:


> 1) To get a tour or C2C under my belt.
> 2) Supersede this years mileage.
> 3) Get back to fighting weight (I put on ~16lbs from being injured then ill then the snow grrr)


 
1. Doh
2. Tick
3. Tick (however need to repeat this slightly as over christmas put on ~10lbs)

Will have to get 1 sorted this time round. Maybe Colin will organise a CC end of year hill climb for 2012


----------



## Norry1 (2 Jan 2012)

Maybe someone should start a 2012 Cycling Goals thread - unless there is one of course.

Martin


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jan 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I'll pace you to the top, unless we choose to do it on the official hill climb TT in October!





Garz said:


> In which case pacing him will be not quite cricket..





ColinJ said:


> I'll pace you to the top, *unless* we choose to do it on the official hill climb TT in October!


----------



## potsy (2 Jan 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I'll pace you to the top, unless we choose to do it on the official hill climb TT in October!


I don't even know which hill we are talking about anymore there are that many of them 
I imagine it's the one I struggle to get up IN THE CAR!!


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jan 2012)

potsy said:


> I don't even know which hill we are talking about anymore there are that many of them
> I imagine it's the one I struggle to get up IN THE CAR!!


No, it is this one, just a _lonnnnnnnnnnnng_ drag ...


----------



## david k (2 Jan 2012)

in no particular order

1. lose 2 stone (17-15) in first 5 months
2. keep it off rest of year
3- double last years miles (400 to 800)
4 - beat longest ride (47 plus)
5 - fit into fancy lycra the wife bought me
6 - climb some more mountains (not cycle related but part of my fitness and fun regime)
7 - get a new job or my boss moves on


----------



## Cush (2 Jan 2012)

1st Find out where Cragg Vale is
2nd Ride 6,900 mile before December the 31st in my 69th year (I decided years ago that our age should be calculated from the 1st of January)
3 rd Complete the Haltwhistle Hub by riding to JOG then over to Cape Wrath and back down to Haltwhistle


----------



## Ethan (2 Jan 2012)

My goals for 2012, In no order:

1. Build my girlfriend a bike. Nothing fancy, probably on an old/retro frame. Something nice and comfy, just to get her on the road with me and have some fun!
2. Actually go on a club ride. Im A member of the Uni club, but cant help but think they'll all be a hell of a lot better than me, which is putting me off.
3. Try a fixie/trackbike
4. Keep safe, incident and crash free.
5. Cycle From Manchester to Llandegfan in a day, roughly 110 miles
6. Ride more and stop lusting over new bikes/bike stuff. Yes my roadie is poo compared to most peoples road bikes, but its mine, and it deserves to be ridden like its a top of the range carbon frame


----------



## skudupnorth (2 Jan 2012)

More big miles !
More Audax's
More CC forum rides with cake ( if anyone has not been on one then try it,you will not be disapointed ! )
No need for more bikes,just fettle the old ones,they already do what they say on the tin.
Try to ride down to Cornwall again.....but Mrs Skud has other ideas about letting me out on my own again ( she worried all the time i was gone)


----------



## jayonabike (2 Jan 2012)

A century a month. Finding the time for this will be hard, but I'll give it a try.*
Get out on the bike more. See above *
Organize some more forum rides.
Wouldn't mind trying some Audax rides also.


----------



## Mike! (2 Jan 2012)

Keep up the commuting (over a year now) and save up enough to get a nice roadie for some longer weekend jaunts and loose 2 stone. Simples 

Oh and get the knee sorted (IT band issues i think!)


----------



## TheSandwichMonster (3 Jan 2012)

OK, I'm in. I only started riding again in July last year, so I never bothered to set any goals until now:

Main Goal - to train for, and complete my self-created 600-mile challenge ride in June (see sig).
Weight Goal - to drop just over 1 stone and hit 14st.
Distance Goal - this is a toughy. I'm going to shoot for the moon and head for 3k miles.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jan 2012)

The usual cycling goals PLUS this fun week in the summer ...

a mid-week ride from Hebden Bridge to Coventry (140+ miles, 12,000 ft of climbing)
a weekend forum ride in Rutland organised by totallyfixed
a mid-week ride back to Hebden Bridge from Coventry (140+ miles, 12,000 ft of climbing)
PLUS a metric century (or longer) ride each month.


----------

